# Grand Raid Cristalp 2010



## zonuk (10. März 2010)

hallo zusammen...
ich wollt zwecks terminplanung / urlaubsplanung mal wissen ob schon jemand genaues weiss ob dieses jahr der grc stattfindet? auf der website ist noch nix davon zu lesen...
soll ja wohl 2009 schon probleme mit der finanzierung gegeben haben....


----------



## Ailton (10. März 2010)

Klick mal auf die französische Version der Website. Ganz unten steht, dass das Rennen in diesem Jahr am 21. August stattfindet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DickesB (10. März 2010)

Steht auch in der deutschen Version, aber wir haben uns die ganzen Jahre immer ab Januar schon angemeldet... Die Bedenken sind berechtigt...
Auf E-Mails keine Antwort...
Ich hoffe er wird stattfinden...


----------



## zonuk (11. März 2010)

das ist das was mich auch so ein wenig beunruhigt...sonst war das anmeldeportal schon im dezember/januar geöffnet...bei datasport ist auch nix zu sehen...hoffe nicht das diese veranstaltung dem tode geweiht ist...


----------



## DickesB (11. März 2010)

Wer kann französisch?

Le GR aura lieu le 21.8 comme prévu. Toutefois les inscriptions ne sont pas encore ouvertes car nous mettons en place le nouveau site internet et elles seront possible avec louverture de ce dernier. Nous avons beaucoup de travail et nous vous remercions pour votre patience. Nous espérons finir le site dans les meilleures délais, soit encore quelques jours. 


Merci pour votre compréhension


L.M.


Das ist die Antwort von denen...


----------



## Ailton (11. März 2010)

Ich hoffe das hilft dir weiter: http://www.abacho.de/uebersetzer/


----------



## SwissAustro (11. März 2010)

Hallo

Im "BIKE-FITNESSGUIDE" Sonderheft Frühjahr 2010 steht auch der 21.August...


----------



## DickesB (11. März 2010)

Danke für den Übersetzer-Tipp...

Das ist das Ergebniss:

GR wird 21.8 wie vorgesehen stattfinden. Jedoch werden die Anmeldungen noch nicht geöffnet, weil wir die neue Internetwebsite aufstellen und sie wurden mit der Öffnung dieses Letzten möglich sein. Wir haben viel Arbeit und wir danken Ihnen für Ihre Geduld. Wir hoffen, die Website in den besten Fristen zu beenden, d.h. noch einige Tage.


----------



## zonuk (12. März 2010)

ohhh...na das klingt ja doch noch positiv. 
@ DickesB  wo hast du dieses info her? hast du die veranstalter angeschrieben?


----------



## DickesB (12. März 2010)

zonuk schrieb:


> ohhh...na das klingt ja doch noch positiv.
> @ DickesB  wo hast du dieses info her? hast du die veranstalter angeschrieben?



Habe den Veranstalter angeschrieben und das war die Antwort...


----------



## zonuk (12. März 2010)

und danke nochmal....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kangaroo-power (22. März 2010)

....Hatte den Veranstalter ebenfalls angeschrieben und eine Antwort auf englisch erhalten. Inhaltlich klingt das gleich, jedoch wurde avisiert, dass die neue Website Ende Feb. Anfang März stehen soll ? Ist jetzt schon ein wenig überfällig.


----------



## zonuk (22. März 2010)

das wiederum find ich dann doch eher beunruhigend...zumal die anmeldung ja auch über datasport geschieht. zumindest die letzten jahre...


----------



## Ailton (22. März 2010)

Wenn ich das richtig sehe dann kannst du dich über Datasport bereits anmelden.


----------



## kangaroo-power (22. März 2010)

Ailton schrieb:


> Wenn ich das richtig sehe dann kannst du dich über Datasport bereits anmelden.



....da siehst du mehr als ich, hast'n shot oder nen link ?


----------



## Ailton (22. März 2010)

Die Übersichtsseite lässt sich leider nicht verlinken. Hier mal der direkte Link zur Anmeldung: https://secure.datasport.com/?graid10


----------



## hayes12 (22. März 2010)

Ailton schrieb:


> Die Übersichtsseite lässt sich leider nicht verlinken. Hier mal der direkte Link zur Anmeldung: https://secure.datasport.com/?graid10



Falls die Angaben dort stimmen: neue Strecke von Verbier 
und zusätzlicher Startort in Nendaz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kangaroo-power (23. März 2010)

Ah ja jetzt, hm ..... ein paar sind angemeldet, keine neue HP und tatsächlich eine offensichtliche Streckenänderung. Na mal sehen !


----------



## zonuk (23. März 2010)

ich hab letzte woche noch bei datasport geschaut, da war noch nix...
zumindest scheint es ja geplant zu sein...aber warum die webseite noch nicht aktualisiert ist find ich schon merkwürdig. 145km...das wird ja jedes jahr mehr naja solange sie bergab gehen ist ja alles gut..
@ Ailton danke für die recherche


----------



## zonuk (24. März 2010)

Auf der FR Seite liegt jetzt auch ein Link zu Datasport vor...AAAAber was musste ich sehen. Startgebühr 125,- Euro!!!!! ich habe 2009 incl. aller Gebühren 87,70 bezahlt. Also das ist ja eine Steigerung von...ich mags mir garnicht ausrechnen. Den Start muss ich mir nochmal reichlich überlegen...die Schweiz ist zwar teuer...aber so..


----------



## Trailhunterer (24. März 2010)

das dürften eher 125 CHF sein.


----------



## Catsoft (24. März 2010)

zonuk schrieb:


> Auf der FR Seite liegt jetzt auch ein Link zu Datasport vor...AAAAber was musste ich sehen. Startgebühr 125,- Euro!!!!! ich habe 2009 incl. aller Gebühren 87,70 bezahlt. Also das ist ja eine Steigerung von...ich mags mir garnicht ausrechnen. Den Start muss ich mir nochmal reichlich überlegen...die Schweiz ist zwar teuer...aber so..



DAS Problem hab ich auch gehabt und bisher nicht gemeldet. Ansonsten wär ich Nr. 1 gewesen


----------



## zonuk (25. März 2010)

das hatte ich zuerst auch gedacht....
aber auf der grc seite stehen folgende preise...

Verbier - Grimentz:
14 5km 5800m de dénivelé 
Prix: CHF 180.-

NOUVEAU
Nendaz - Grimentz:
100km 4000m de dénivelé
Prix: CHF 160.-

Hérémence - Grimentz :
75 km 3100m de dénivelé
Prix: CHF 150.-

Evolène - Grimentz :
45 km 1900m de dénivelé
Prix: CHF 100.-

und 180 CHF entsprechen ungefähr 125,- Euro....


----------



## zeitweiser (25. März 2010)

Der Christalp ist sein Geld wert.
Aber 125â¬ ist wirklich etwas zuviel unseres Guten.


----------



## zonuk (25. März 2010)

das sehe ich ähnlich...bin 10 mal dort gestartet und es mach auch einen höllischen spass aber für 125,- muss schon was ganz besonderes geboten werden...
viell werde ich mal den Nationalpark Bike-Marathon in Scuol das Wochenende darauf fahren.....für 64,- Euro!!!!!!


----------



## __Stefan__ (25. März 2010)

 125 

das ist ja glaube ich fast doppelt so viel, wie ich 2008 gezahlt habe.

Andererseits, wenn ihnen natürlich wirklich ein Hauptsponsor abgesprungen ist, dann bleibt ihnen ja nichts andere übrig.

(abgesehen davon, so mystisch, wie immer beschrien, fand ich es auch wieder nicht. Schon geil, sollte man einmal im Leben mindestens gefahren sein, aber auch nicht so besonders. Ist halt mal schön lang, kennen wir ja in D nicht wirklich. Schade!)


----------



## olaf flachland (15. April 2010)

Na super, man kann sich nun über Datasport anmelden. Aber was ist sonst? Hier wird geschrieben, daß die Strecke anscheinend noch länger ist und der Preis sich mal eben um über 50% erhöht hat. Was findet man auf der Homepage? Nur Müll. Keine Info über die neue Strecke (die französische Seite brauche ich mir nicht anschauen, die Fähigkeit habe ich schon vor vielen Jahren verloren ) und selbst die Anmeldung bei Datasport läßt viele Fragen offen.
Auch auf das Risiko hin, daß das Event kurzfristig ausverkauft ist, werde ich als Rooky für den GRC lieber noch auf weitere Informationen warten, bevor ich 130 Schleifen in den Wind jage. 
Würde mich freuen, wenn jemand mit mehr Info diese hier posten würde.

Gruß
Olaf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hayes12 (15. April 2010)

Die Strecke wird wie folgt abgeändert:

zusätliche 6km zwischen Verbier und Croix du Coeur (betrifft nur Startende ab Verbier)
Vor Nendaz zusätlicher Anstieg zum Lac du Tracouet (+14km, nur Startende von Verbier)
Zusätliche flache Schlaufe von ca 4km in Evolène in Richtung les Hauderes und zurück (betrifft Startende von Verbier, Nendaz und Hérémence)


----------



## Catsoft (16. April 2010)

Die Karenzzeiten bleiben gleich? Die ganze Nummer war IMHO anspruchvoll genug....

Robert


----------



## hayes12 (16. April 2010)

Karenzzeit bin ich nicht ganz sicher, glaube aber wird ein wenig verlängert. Der Start in Verbier erfolgt jedoch 30min früher


----------



## BikerDurden (22. April 2010)

also wenn ihr jetzt mal auf http://www.grand-raid.ch/
geht und dann im französischen teil auf parcours und dann auf PRÉSENTATIONS DES DISTANCES dann werdet ihr weitergeleitet auf eine seite wo alle 4 strecken abgebildet und mit höhenprofil versehen sind...

selbst ich als nie französisch haber verstehe es...

Grüße BikerDurden


----------



## olaf flachland (24. April 2010)

BikerDurden schrieb:


> also wenn ihr jetzt mal auf http://www.grand-raid.ch/
> geht und dann im französischen teil auf parcours und dann auf PRÉSENTATIONS DES DISTANCES dann werdet ihr weitergeleitet auf eine seite wo alle 4 strecken abgebildet und mit höhenprofil versehen sind...
> 
> selbst ich als nie französisch haber verstehe es...
> ...



Komisch, bei mir wechseln nur die Bilder auf der Seite. Ich habe mir die Garmin Datei runtergeladen und diese dann über Google Earth angeschaut. Leider ohne Trennung der einzelnen Strecken.
Es erscheint mir dieses Jahr alles sehr amateurhaft bei den Veranstaltern. Ich warte lieber noch ein paar Wochen, bevor ich 125 irgendjemand in den Rachen werfe und plötzlich löst sich die Geschichte in wohlgefallen auf.


----------



## katko (27. April 2010)

meiner Meinung nach sieht die Seite viel besser als vorher...

und auch die Strecken Präsentation http://www.garmin.ch/grandraid/de/index.php


----------



## DickesB (27. April 2010)

Neue Seite ist jetzt auch in deutsch Online...


----------



## Catsoft (27. April 2010)

Das ändert nix an der Tatsache, dass die Änderung IMHO schei** sind. Mal abgesehen vom Preis,  wird das mit dem Zeitlimit noch knapper.

Robert


----------



## Schnitzelfreund (26. August 2010)

ist denn jemand die neue lange Strecke gefahren.   Suche noch ein Ziel für 2011 (-;

Herr Platt hat ja schlappe 7:05 gebraucht.... da wird die Aussage "unter 10h bist Du ein echter Kerl" ja noch schwieriger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zonuk (27. August 2010)

ich war mit nem bekannten unten der die lange strecke gefahren ist. sonst ist er eigentlich immer knapp unter 10std gewesen...dieses jahr waren es fast 12:20std. er meinte die haben nochmal ne "schippe" draufgelegt. ich denke ich werde es 2011 auch auf meine "to-do-liste" setzen    hat mir doch etwas wehgetan nur zuzugucken und nicht zu fahren


----------



## hayes12 (27. August 2010)

War auch dabei. Zum ersten Mal auf der grossen Strecke. Wie immer tadellos organisiert. Die Strecke ist jetzt allerdings schon elend lang. Der zusätzliche Anstieg ist sehr steil, oben ist es recht hübsch (bei mir sonnenaufgang), die Abfahrt ist allerdings wenig spektakulär, mit ausnahme von ca 200m, alles auf Forststrassen.
Zur Verpflegung hatte es dieses Jahr auch isotonische Getränke (bin mir nicht sicher ob dies in den vorherigen Jahren auch so war).
Ausserdem super bedingungen (sonnig und sehr heiss)
Alles in allem ein gelungener anlasss


----------



## johannes2 (30. September 2010)

hi,

ich wollt mal fragen wie denn so die strecke (bei den 2 längsten) ist? 
viele trails oder eher so schotterabfahrten wie zb. beim black forest ultra bike?
ich suche etwas actiongeladenes
tolle abfahrten (gerne auch sehr anspruchsvoll für marathons)

wäre super wenn mir da jemand seine einschätzung/erfahrung mitteilen könnte.
danke

gruß


----------



## Frühbremser (1. Oktober 2010)

Gute Hinweise findest du im Bericht über GRC in der neuen bsn.


----------



## johannes2 (1. Oktober 2010)

Bsn?


----------



## zauberer# (1. Oktober 2010)

Bike-Sport-News


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## johannes2 (4. Oktober 2010)

danke für den hinweiß zur bsn.
der artikel macht den christalp marathon sehr interessant.

mich würde interessieren ob karl platt mit einem fully unterwegs war?
im artikel wird nur von einem 29er gesprochen.


----------



## thof (4. Oktober 2010)

johannes2 schrieb:


> mich würde interessieren ob karl platt mit einem fully unterwegs war?
> im artikel wird nur von einem 29er gesprochen.



Hi Johannes,

Karl Platt war mit einem Carbon HT unterwegs. Fully hat der eh nicht nötig, er war glaube ich auch mal Downhill-Meister.


----------



## Frühbremser (6. Oktober 2010)

Karl Platt und Thomas Dietsch fuhren das Bulls Black Adder Team 29 Hardtail. Reifen Schwalbe Racing Ralph Snake Skin.


----------



## freak13 (7. Oktober 2010)

thof schrieb:


> Hi Johannes,
> 
> Karl Platt war mit einem Carbon HT unterwegs. Fully hat der eh nicht nötig, er war glaube ich auch mal Downhill-Meister.



deutscher junioren dh meister 1996


----------

